# Insulating radiator covers?



## Rosy in NH (Jun 5, 2008)

We've done a good job improving the energy efficiency of our 100+ year old home in New Hampshire since buying it 6 years ago halving our oil consumption from 1600 to 800 gallons a year. However, at today's oil prices, 800 gallons is still too high. This summer we installed a Jotul wood stove and now we are looking to close off three rooms we (mostly) don't need to use/heat in the winter. Because of the design of our heating system - forced hot water radiator loop - we can't just turn off the radiators in those rooms. Hot water still needs to loop through them for the entire system. We can't really install by-pass tubing because two of the rooms are on the second floor and in this old house, not doable without great expense. However, we were advised that we could do something at a relatively low cost that I thought was a very, very good idea. 

Here's the idea: *make insulated quilted radiator covers with a heat resistant cloth on the inside.*

Doesn't that sound like a great idea? It will allow the heated water to continue looping through the system but not heat the room and therefore conserve energy. In addition, if we had to use the room (i.e. guests or grown kids home for a visit), we could easily remove the covers and heat the room pretty quickly.

I went fabric shopping and found what I thought would be a great heat resistant quilted material for the cover. When I told the shop keeper what I was planning to do with the fabric she cautioned me to do some more research before buying. She was fearful that even though the fabric is heat resistant that if it were in constant contact with a hot radiator, it might eventually burn and cause a fire.

I have since conducted internet searches and I can't find references to anyone else suggesting or making insulated quilted radiator covers.

The name of the material I want to purchase is "James Thompson Therma-Flec" AND you can purchase this stuff already quilted. Here is a description:
"A Quilted Silver Coated Heat Resistant Fabric Therma Flec *Scorch-Proof to 390 degrees*. Quilted with a heavy cotton batting in the traditional diamond pattern, single face. Uses for Hot Pads, BBQ and Cooking Mitts, Ironing Board Covers, Costumes and many Crafts Projects. "

Thoughts or experience anyone?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I don't have any direct experience, but it seems like that fabric should work fine.

Another option would be to make the covers rigid insulation board. The type of insulation board called polyisocyanurate would hold up to the radiator temps fine. Many lumber yards carry it. The stuff called Atlas R-Board has a nice looking fiber face sheet. Its about half a dollar a sqft in 1 inch thickness.

Gary


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

So I seriously doubt 180 degree hot water is going to start a fire..


----------

